# blower for allis 310D



## Tory (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a 310D allis chalmers and I have been unsuccesfully been searching for a snowblower for it.
I know that this series of Allis's are differant from the simplicitys but is it possible to make a simplicity blower work on the 300 and 400 series allis?


----------

